# My 2005 Small Giant TCR Comp w/Chorus



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

Hello,
I finally have scans of my Small 05'TCR Comp w/Chorus.
Thanks to GVHBikes, Cycle Solution & LaBicicletta.
What do you think?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Looks great....compact and fast.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Are those tires different colours? 
Looks nice, how does it ride??


----------



## aham23 (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks nice, but I think a white saddle would finish it off perfectly. Later.


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Different Tires*

dougydee,
Yes...I have two different colour tires.
When I purchased the bike kit from GVHBikes, the wheels came with Conti GP3000(23C), I normally ride with Pro Race (20C) - I prefer 20Cs.
I've been riding the bike since May 2005 (12K+) and there's no flex in the front end - I'm 5'-6" & 130lbs.
The bike weighs about 18.3lbs!


----------



## Yep (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks good. I have the same frame (TCR 1), and I love it! 20C's huh? Whaddya think of the ride?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

are you using a 250mm seatpost?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

chorus88 said:


> The bike weighs about 18.3lbs!


you must have some heavy wheels, since my tcr comp 0 weighs in at 17lbs w/flightdeck & 2 bottle cages, and pedals. 

btw - believe it or not, i'm not a weight weenie :wink:


----------



## chorus88 (Sep 10, 2003)

*For a SMALL bike - it weighs alot!*

When LaBicicletta (LBS) weighed the bike, I was suprised with the overall weight.
Anyways...here's the SPECs of the bike back in 2005,

﻿2005 Giant TCR Comp Frame (SMALL:46.5)
﻿(2) Carbon headset spacers (10mm&5mm)
Carbon top cap + bolt
Carbon expander bolt fixer
F. Derailleur housing
FSA headset
Chorus﻿ F. Derailleur 
Chorus﻿ R. Derailleur 
Chorus﻿ ERGO 10 levers
Chorus﻿ Brake Calipers 
Chorus﻿ Crankset (170, 42/52)
Chorus﻿ Bottom Bracket (ENG)
Chorus﻿ Cassette (12-25) 
Lockring
C10 chain HD-L 
Wipperman Connex Link (10sp)
Dura Ace pedals (PD-7401)
Wheels: (Chorus hubs 32H Mavic Open Pro Black) 
Chorus﻿ Quick release skewers
Conti Grand Prix 3000 clincher 
Deda Magic Handlebar (42)
Deda Magic Stem (11cm)
270 mm Dura Ace Seatpost (SP-7410)
Selle Italia Flite Ti saddle
Cinelli cork handlebar 
Avocet 40 cyclometer & cables
(2) Tacx Tao

Presently, the front wheel has a Pro Race (20C) tire (see scans)


----------



## kia (Jul 20, 2012)

*giant tcr comp 2005*

I like thats bike how much it cost in USA dollars


----------



## kia (Jul 20, 2012)

can buy a giant tcr comp 2005 in united state


----------



## sohoming (Nov 30, 2012)

beautiful green!


----------



## DanRC (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice looking bike. I have a 2005 Giant TCR C1, which I love.


----------

